# Angeln an den Niagarafällen



## tommator (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren ob man an den Niagarafällen angeln kann. Hat da ev. jemand Erfahrung oder war vielleicht schon dort.
Müsste ja eigentlich jede Menge Fisch geben.

Tom


----------



## Janbr (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

An die Faelle selbst kommst du relativ schlecht hin und ich weiss nicht ob die nicht etwas dagegen hast wenn du deine Rute von einem der maiden of the mist Booten haengst....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Yoshi (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Ich glaube, er meinte das angeln vom Ufer aus, evt. etwas weiter Stromab.......


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Hy
Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal einen Bericht gelesen, da gings um (angeblich) exzellentes Karpfenfischen im St. Lorenz Strom unterhalb der Fälle.
Aber in USA/Canada einfach in den nächsten tackleshop gehen und fragen, normalerweise sind die Leute dort sehr kompetent und wissen gut über die Angemöglichketen in der Gegend bescheid.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Ich war zwar selber noch nicht dort (nur in Quebec), aber an den Bericht kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.

Müsste in R&R vor ca. 10 Jahren gewesen sein.

Jim Wilson mit einer Gruppe Briten in Kanada unterwegs, u.a. auch am St. Lawrence.

Allerdings mit Guide und Boot. Hat geschrieben, dass sie z.T. noch die Gischt der Fälle gespürt hätten und für irre gehalten wurden, weil sie auf Karpfen geangelt haben. Wird in Kanada/USA ja nicht als Gamefish angesehen.

Scheint mittlerweile aber doch einige Guides zu geben, die auch Carpfishing anbieten. Meisten ausgewanderte Engländer. 

Ansonsten wirds dort verschiedene Raubfische und auch Salmoniden zu geben. 

Wie meistens im Ausland, wäre ein Tag Guiding sicher sinnvoller, als aufs Geratewohl einfach irgendwo zu angeln. Muss aber natürlich ins Budget passen, denn in Nordamerika ist das nicht billig. 

Der Tip mit den tackle-shops ist auch nie verkehrt, dort gibts i.d.R. auch die Lizenzen. Ohne sollte man sich dort eh nicht erwischen lassen. Die Kanadier kontrollieren ihre Gewässer oft besser als wir hier in D.


----------



## tommator (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Jo, ich meinte vom Ufer aus und unterhalb der Fälle.

Ich hab da mal einen Bericht gesehen. Dort soll es wahre Monsterbarsche und Riesenwelse geben. 

Die Bedingungen sind ja auch ideal dort.

Der Tipp mit dem Angelladen ist auf jeden Fall gut. Ich dachte nur, dass ev. schon mal jemand da geangelt hat.


----------



## Janbr (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Ich glaub ich hab das Angeln an den Faellen zu woertlich genommen. Im Ort Niagara Falls und im Fluss Niagara kann man durchaus angeln. Schau mal hier http://www.niagara-usa.com/fishing.html

Gruss

Jan


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an den Niagarafällen*

Hallo, ich habe einen Bericht gefunden über das Karpfenangeln am St. Lorenz Strom. Der Bericht ist von 2006 aus dem ESOX. Ich werde ihn morgen mal einscannen und hier posten.

gruß
Jonas


----------

